# hard reset micromax a26



## vineet09 (May 19, 2013)

bolt a26..any idea how can i hard reset the phone?? thanx

#mods: plz close this^ not req anymore


----------



## navinconnect (May 30, 2013)

*First tips*
Go to settings and select privacy option
Then select Factory data reset option.

*Second tips*

Press and hold Volume up + Volume Down + power on at the same time.
Next you will get 2 options (recovery mode / Factory mode) on the screen.
Press volume up to select recovery mode.
Now select wipe data/ factory reset by volume down button and select yes--delete all user data option.
Next select reboot system now option.


----------

